# Nonstar, starring 1 ton!



## Vanda

Nonstar, nossa estrela mais engraçada, estrela sua primeira tonelada com toda a graça! (Falta 1 para 1000).

Obrigada por toda a ajuda que nos dá, Nonstar, e pela graça que adiciona ao nosso cantinho!


----------



## ewie

*OMG!!!* ~ only a measly thousand ~ it feels like _at least_ 11,240!

Felicitazões, Starzinho♥♥♥♥

ooh _pwitty!_


----------



## sound shift

Well done, you old Bambi ! 1,000 posts clearly means "You Love Us"!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Nonstar, meus parabéns!


----------



## Nanon

May I join in?


----------



## Nonstar

How very cute, guys!!

Vanda: Valeu por ser uma mod muito jóia! bjins!
Monsieur ewie: measly, but passionate! let's party like it's 1,999! or 11,240! 
sound: Damn, those bloody _gambás_! Yeah I loves yous!!
Maria: beijim também, muito obrigado!! 
Nanon: Je vous remerci beaucoup!! Participez chez nous! Mais apportez le peti... grand gateau!! 

Um beijo nos corações de vocês!

P. S. I will keep annoying you!


----------



## anaczz

Hei! Só agora eu vi! Meus parabenzes!!
Próxima meta 10000!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Keep them coming, Starman!

As Vanda says, you're a star.


----------



## olivinha

Nonzim, 
Meus parabéns! Apesar de paulista  (ninguém é perfeito ), você é demais! 
Adoro ler os seus posts, não perco nenhum, e sempre acabo rindo.
Um abraço super forte de uma fiel admiradora,


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Parabéns, Nonstar.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Meus parabéns Nonstar! We want more!


----------



## Nonstar

Aninha:
Muito obrigadis!! Pro alto e avante! 
Valeria:
Muchas Gracias! Eres una heroina del forum! Soy tu fan!
Olivia:
Tem que concordar que é um belo defeito, hein?  Abração! Gracias por tu aporte!
Who:
Merrmão, brigadão! Gracias por el aporte también!


----------



## Nonstar

Rusita:
More of my unbearable posts? You must be kiddin!! 
спаси́бо за всё!!


----------



## la_machy

No se hablar portugués ...pero con mucho gusto te digo esto en español ...

*¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades por tus 1000, Nonstarcito  !!!*

Let's party!!


----------



## mirx

Sir Star, please post more often.


----------



## Nonstar

Chicos muy ricos ustedes, lamachyta y mirxito!
Muchas gracias, les admiro mucho!


----------



## swift

Nonstarzinho:

Eres tan odiosamente divertido que no sé ni por qué te felicito. Además, debería estar corrigiendo exámenes. No te digo nada más porque tengo que salir corriendo para el aula, como siempre.

Así que adiós.

 (Você sabe que nada disso é verdade (exceto que você é muito engraçado)). Adoro ler os seus posts. Por muitos anos, Nonstar!


----------



## Nonstar

Señor Swift:
Te agradezco mucho, chico. Es un honor recibir tus felicitaciones. Soy tu fan, José! 
Puedo ser divertidamente odioso? 

(el mejor Portuñol )


----------



## bondia

Nonstar, a bit late, but keep that heart beating (and making me laugh)
Parabens


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Nonstar said:


> Puedo ser divertidamente odioso?


 
Você pode ser o que quiser, mais você nunca vai ser odioso.


----------



## Nonstar

Bondia:
Not late, I'm still alive, bon! Thanks a loooot! 

Valeria:


----------



## uchi.m

Parabéns Nonstar!
Desculpe aí as bobeiras que digo no fórum, às vezes eu fico possuído pelo demo.
Próxima parada: 10k


----------



## Nonstar

Brigado, uchi san! Pega nada não!


----------

